# Water broke 30 minutes ago, not pushing!



## Axykatt

Is that normal? The waterbag exploded everywhere 30 minutes ago, but she's not pushing or anything. How long til I should be concerned?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

You should have kids soon. Was it the amber color goo? Or a LOT of fluid? How is she acting? Has she shown any labor signs prior to water break or after?


----------



## StaceyRosado

wash up and feel with two fingers as far in as you can -- can you feel anything?


----------



## Axykatt

Water bag hung out for a bit, now she's got blood tinged white and amber goo hanging out ofher.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yeah thats normal -- have you gone in to check with 2 fingers?


----------



## Axykatt

Not yet, but will soon if nothing happens.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

do it now. I never let that go more then 20 min 1/2 hour. Most likely a kid is in the wrong position. 
How is she acting?


----------



## bayouboergoats

I agree go in and check to to be safe! Keep us posted!


----------



## keren

yep go in now. 

the rule is 30 minutes no progress - assist. 

You have no progress after 30 minutes. Since the water broke she should have been pushing and you should have at least seen a baby sac if not feet/nose. 

More than likely kid is not in correct position thus why she is not pushing. Somehow they seem to know and a lot of times will stop. 

Get a bucket of antiseptic and warm water if you can, if not just soap. Wash your hands and arms and make sure to remove jewellery and trim nails. Wash the back end of the doe as well. Use some lubricant if you have some, otherwise soap up your arm. Make a duck face with your hand and gently push in. Have someone hold the doe and be warned, she will scream like you are killing her, but as long as you are gentle you wont damage her. 

If you can feel a kid, try to position it correctly and then help pull it out, timing it with her contractions/pushes.


----------



## milkmaid

^100% what she said. I had a doe's water break and there was no progress for like 30 minutes. Turns out there was a breech kid. Just my reaching in helped the labor along, I think; but I did end up pulling. The kid was fine. I wouldn't wait any longer.


----------



## JaLyn

oh gosh i hope everything is ok..


----------



## Axykatt

Huge buckling and a lovely little doeling! Pics soon!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm

Congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Congrats!!!


----------



## JaLyn

THank God all went well had me worried there for a bit lol..CONGRADS!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Thank God you were right there!~ congrats.


----------



## milkmaid

:stars::kidblue::kidred: Congrats!


----------



## Axykatt

Buckling was first and had one leg back, he got stuck and had to be pulled. Peg sneezed and his little sister just slipped right into the world! 

No afterbirth yet, and a bit of blood, but momma is up and grumbly and taking good care of her babies. Cleaned both babies and me! Both had a nice drink and momma had some molasses water. Such a cute family! Uploading pics now. 

Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## happybleats

prayers are with you!!


----------



## keren

Well done and congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats!!! I am so glad to hear everything turned out fine and that you were able to get in there and help!


----------



## mtmom75

Congrats! I'm glad to hear everything went ok.


----------



## Axykatt

The little boy with the fancy white pants is Jean Pau Goatier, and his little brown sister is Holly Goat-Lightly. Everyone is healthy and happy. Very active from birth and strong little ones.


----------



## toth boer goats

Any afterbirth seen yet? 

If not, she might not be done or she ate it.

Congrats, they are adorable


----------



## Axykatt

Yeah, about 2 hrs after she was done I left to get a drink and came back to afterbirth on the floor. Woke DH up to clean it up since I was the one who got covered in amniotic fluid and placenta during the birth. 

Everyone is healthy and happy. Peggy Sue is a great mommy. She grumbles and chuffs at her babies all the time and wakes them up to eat every 45 minutes or so if they don't get up on their own. Today all of us spent the day sequestered in the master bedroom, but if the weather is nice tomorrow we'll have our first trip outside. 

I had forgotten how amazing baby goats are! They chirp and cry and hop around in the cutest imaginable ways. And everyone is pooping and peeing, so they figured out how to eat. 

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## toth boer goats

That is good to hear, glad all is well


----------



## ThreeHavens

They are the cutest things!! Was momma bred to a Nigerian?


----------



## Goat Lover 98

Congratulations! My doe had twins today, one buck, one doe, and my buckling looks a lot like yours!


----------



## AdamsAcres

I was holding my breath for you this morning. I just got home and had to run and see what had happened. 

Congratulations on the beautiful babies!!


----------



## Axykatt

Bred Peggy Sue to a mixed breed dwarf. Herd he came from looked mostly Nigerian with some Boer and a hint of Pygmy. I think the kids look pretty Nigerian, though. They got daddy's ears and build, but mommy's dished nose. 

The little doeling has beautiful color and conformation! I bet she's gonna throw gorgeous kids for me in a few years. It's a pity the little buckling is getting wethered.


----------



## Sarai

Please I need help my goat is in labor a bag came out a little them broke but no baby what can I do


----------



## dnchck

So happy everything worked out for you and the little ones, so adorable!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers

Start another thread Sarai, so you can get some help! I'd go in and check to see what's happening.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sarai said:


> Please I need help my goat is in labor a bag came out a little them broke but no baby what can I do


You would get better response if you start your own thread. You need to go in or get a vet out ASAP.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How is she? Please start a new thread, a lot more people will see your question that way!


----------



## Jessica84

I don't think they know how. I tried helping on another one they posted in but no reply just yet.


----------

